# Canadian Pig Farmer Charged As Mass Murderer



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

New Westminstor, BC, A 56 year old pig farmer faced his first six charges in court today in what may turn out to be the biggest murder case in Canadian history. Robert William Pickton entered a plea of innocent to six counts of murder. A total of 26 murder charges have been brought and investigators say he may be responsible for at least forty-nine homicides.

The victims are all females who disappeared from the east side of Vancouver in the 1990's according to Canadian police.

Earlier searches of the suspect's farm turned up body parts and other evidence according to authorities.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

" the other other white meat"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Brick Top: You're always gonna have problems lifting a body in one piece. Apparently the best thing to do is cut up a corpse into six pieces and pile it all together.
Sol: Would someone mind telling me, who are you?
Brick Top: And when you got your six pieces, you gotta get rid of them, because it's no good leaving it in the deep freeze for your mum to discover, now is it? Then I hear the best thing to do is feed them to pigs. You got to starve the pigs for a few days, then the sight of a chopped-up body will look like curry to a pisshead. You gotta shave the heads of your victims, and pull the teeth out for the sake of the piggies' digestion. You could do this afterwards, of course, but you don't want to go sievin' through pig shit, now do you? They will go through bone like butter. You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. They will go through a body that weighs 200 pounds in about eight minutes. That means that a single pig can consume two pounds of uncooked flesh every minute. Hence the expression, "as greedy as a pig".


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

For those of you who have interest in the macabre follow the trial in progress on this guy. He's admitted to killing 49 women, is upset he didn't make it 50, and witness said he hung one victim on a meat hook and did feed her to the pigs.


----------

